# Kira



## Berserkerkitten (27. Juli 2010)

ENTFERNT
Bis ich eine passendere Plattform für die Story finde, kommt diese auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juli 2010)

Sehr nett geschrieben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich fand es sehr amüsant und würde gerne mehr von Dir lesen. Deine Art von Humor gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber kann es sein, dass Du Melody einmal "Spark" genannt hast ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juli 2010)

Danke für das nette Feedback! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner englischen Fassung heißt Melody "Spark", darum der Übersetzungsfehler. Danke für den Hinweis! 
Spark, also genau genommen der "Funke" ist m.E. ein netter Name für eine clevere Schurkin, aber nicht jeder ist der englischen Sprache mächtig und da verliert der Name in der Übersetzung für einige seine Bedeutung. Und bei dem Gedanken, dass das vermutlich noch jemand "Schpark" ausspricht, überkommen mich kalte Gruselschauer.
"Melody" bietet weniger Interpretationsspielraum und ist auch phonetisch kein Problem. Und da man mit Katzen und Dieben immer auch irgendwie Anmut, Kunst und andere schöne Dinge in Verbindung bringt, finde ich "Melody" durchaus passend.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr guter Stil. 
Solide und spannend geschrieben, durchaus professionell.

Bisschen (subjektive) Kritik habe ich aber auch:
1) Mir sind die Figuren etwas zu sehr im Klischee verhaftet
2) Ich hatte das Gefühl, du wusstest nicht, wie ernst du deine eigene Geschichte mehmen sollst (darfst?) und sitzt so ein klein wenig zwischen den Stühlen.

Aber das nur am Rande, ansonsten spitze!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Blumen. Die (subjektive) Kritik halte ich für durchaus angebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geschichte ging vor einiger Zeit just for fun mit nur einem Kapitel los, das vielleicht etwas arg viel "Slapstick" und wenig Inhalt bietet. Danach wird die Story immer düsterer und ernster. Ich versuche, alles ein wenig aufzulockern, indem ich hier und da einige (hoffentlich) nicht zu bescheuerte Gags einbringe, wie eben den Blumenkranz, den Kartoffelsalat und so fort. Ist irre schwierig, die richtige Balance zu finden, so dass es nicht total bescheuert, aber auch nicht zu bierernst wird. 08/15-Fantasy ist so öde!

Was die Klischees angeht, haben Kira, Cronk und Melody wohl so ziemlich alles in sich vereint, was überhaupt irgendwie möglich ist. Ich versuche, das mit etwas weniger ausgelutschten Figuren wie Naala und Adelina (kommt bald, ich übersetze noch) auszugleichen. Besonders Naala ist mir ans Herz gewachsen, die ist so schön kindlich naiv.

Ob und wie ich das letztendlich alles gebacken kriege, wird sich zeigen. Du hast das alles sehr kurz, knapp und akkurat auf den Punkt gebracht. Beeindruckend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben!
Viel Witz ist drin, ich hoffe daran ändert sich nichts wenn die Geschichte düsterer wird. Denn die richtige Balance ist im Moment drin und ich hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt.
Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Kapitel!
(Auch wenn es ungewohnt ist Geschichten von Mods im Forum zu lesen^^)


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> (Auch wenn es ungewohnt ist Geschichten von Mods im Forum zu lesen^^)



Wunder mich auch, wo Tobsuchtskätzchen die Zeit hernimmt??


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juli 2010)

Na ja, mit dem Schreiben habe ich ja schon viele Jahre vor meiner Zeit als Mod und als freier Autor für buffed angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich bequem von zuhause aus arbeite, habe ich immer wieder mal ein wenig Zeit für private Texte. Und Mods erledigen ihren Forenjob ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit - von daher steuert eben jeder soviel bei, wie er kann und es gibt keine festen Schichten oder sowas.
Das nächste Kapitel folgt übrigens noch im Laufe des Tages. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Füge nun Kapitel 4 im Originalpost hinzu. Formatierungen und Fehlerkorrekturen nehme ich anschließend vor, kleinere Macken hier und da kann ich also vorerst nicht ausschließen, aber die werden ganz schnell ausgebügelt.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Juli 2010)

Mehr davon! Wirklich sehr, sehr gut geschrieben, trotz der Menge an Text liest sich alles flüssig und angenehm.
Storytechnisch gefällt mir das ganze auch, sehr angenehme und lustige Charaktere (Onkel Günther ftw!)
Den von Ohrensammler angesprochenen Klischees und der Ernsthaftigkeit muss ich beipflichten, jedoch finde ich das nicht schlecht oder störend, sondern es passt zu der Story und diesen Wechsel von der kämpferischen Kira und der die "menschlicher" wirkt, finde ich durchaus lustig.

Mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. August 2010)

Super Geschichte, Unterhaltsam zu lesen, wenn man Tamriel, im meine Fall dürch den Vorgänger von Oblivion, Morrowind, n bisl kennt sind die Bezüge zu erkennen, is jaber eig nich weiter schlimm...
Mhh, wieviele Kapitel hat die geschichte eig Insgesammt und zum Schluss noch eine Story-Frage: Wer hat das Kaninchen reanimiert, Naala oder Thalassan?^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. August 2010)

Die Antwort auf deine letzte Frage zuerst: 





> Wie hat sie ihn nur dazu gebracht, dieses Viech wiederzubeleben?


 Alles klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar lose Bezüge zu Tamriel mögen noch zu erkennen sein, allerdings ist die Welt von Elder Scrolls absolut nichts Besonderes und auch nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich oder einfallsreich. Orks, Dunkelelfen und Echsenmenschen gibt's in Tamriel genau wie in Faerûn, Eberron und zig anderen Fantasy-Welten auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich erfinde ich das Genre nun auch nicht gerade neu, aber ich versuche, die Geschichte durch Wortwitz, Spannung, hier und da ein wenig Liebe und möglichst wenig pseudo-wissenschaftliches Gefasel interessant zu machen. Ich gehe später ein wenig genauer auf die Religion der Shaba ein und weshalb Kiras weißes Fell denn nun soooo furchtbar schlimm ist, aber ganze Kapitel über Götter, Sitten und Gebräuche wird es wohl nicht geben. Ich glaube, dass die meisten Leser erst dann Interesse an solchen Details bekommen, wenn sie überhaupt erst mal einen Bezug zur Welt durch liebenswerte Charaktere und eine interessante Handlung haben - nicht umgekehrt.

Angestrebt sind momentan 20-25 Kapitel. Im Idealfall wird ein ganzer Roman daraus. Allerdings wird dies noch einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, weil ich nebenher halt noch einen RL-Job, Moderationspflichten und eine Herzkranke Frau habe. Kapitel 5 ist aber schon halb fertig und wird wohl in wenigen Tagen zu lesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (1. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich gehe später ein wenig genauer auf die Religion der Shaba ein und weshalb Kiras weißes Fell denn nun soooo furchtbar schlimm ist, aber ganze Kapitel über Götter, Sitten und Gebräuche wird es wohl nicht geben.



Yay!



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Angestrebt sind momentan 20-25 Kapitel. Im Idealfall wird ein ganzer Roman daraus.



YAAAAY!



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kapitel 5 ist aber schon halb fertig und wird wohl in wenigen Tagen zu lesen sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



YAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Ellesmere (1. August 2010)

Mich erinnert der Schreibstil / und natürlich auch der Humor ^^ ein wenig an Terry Pratchett (wenn ein wenig Vergleich erlaubt ist =/). 
Würde ich vom Genre in die gleiche Schublade stecken (Erinnerungen an "Gevatter Tod" und sein Kätzchen werden wach...^^). 
Du erschaffst eine eigene Welt mit eigenen Rassen/Arten- das finde ich beeindruckend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hast Du doch aber schon "reinlesen" lassen? Oder ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. August 2010)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich von Pratchett bisher nur ein Buch gelesen habe und das war eher schwach. Habe leider den Titel vergessen. Jedenfalls beschwört da jemand aus Versehen Rincewind anstelle eines Dämons. Ist schon einige Jahre her und ich habe vergessen, worum es da eigentlich ging.
Den Vergleich finde ich trotzdem nett, immerhin ist Terry Pratchett ja nicht unbeliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das hast Du doch aber schon "reinlesen" lassen? Oder ?


Sorry, verstehe die Frage nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reinlesen lassen?


----------



## Ellesmere (1. August 2010)

Ich empfehle Dir "Gevatter Tod" für mich das einzig wahre Terry Pratchet Buch ... Ja ..es war mein erstes *seufz*... 
Mit "reinlesen" meinte ich, das Du jemanden zuvor deinen Text hast lesen lassen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Reinlesen" - jein. Die ersten vier Kapitel waren, wie bereits erwähnt, ein Oblivion-Fanfic, das in der Elder Scrolls Community seinerzeit nicht ganz unerfolgreich war. Von daher haben zwar einige tausend Leser durchaus in den Anfang reingelesen, allerdings war die Story da noch komplett in englischer Sprache und zu 100% auf die Elder-Scrolls-Reihe bezogen.

Irgendwann habe ich dann beschlossen, die Geschichte auf deutsch und ohne direkte Bezüge zu irgendwelchen Rollenspielen zu verfassen. Die ersten drei Kapitel gab es zuerst in meinem Blog, doch dort gab es kaum Feedback, also habe ich es hier im Forum versucht. Kapitel vier gab es nur noch im Forum. An Kapitel 5 arbeite ich in diesem Augenblick, danach kommt es ebenfalls hier ins Forum. Und das hat vor Euch definitiv noch niemand gelesen. Da ich in England wohne, würde das um mich herum auch keiner verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles, was jetzt noch in dieser Geschichte folgt, wird in Erstveröffentlichung auf die Menschheit losgelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

ENTFERNT
Bis ich eine passendere Plattform für die Story finde, kommt diese auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

Nackte Tatsachen, wurde auch mal Zeit. Ich hoffe einfach mal, wir bekommen in Kapitel 6 nichts von Naala und Onkel Günther erzählt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Nackte Tatsachen, wurde auch mal Zeit. Ich hoffe einfach mal, wir bekommen in Kapitel 6 nichts von Naala und Onkel Günther erzählt...



"Lass mal stecken!" bekäme eine völlig neue Bedeutung.


----------



## Asysone (3. August 2010)

Huhu

....und das Kapitel hörte an der besten Stelle auf ^^ .... menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.... freu mich schon auf die nächsten Kapitel.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Asysone schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> ....und das Kapitel hörte an der besten Stelle auf ^^ .... menno
> 
> ...



Manchmal muss man sich den Rest einfach vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte das noch über acht bis zehn Seiten ausschmücken können, aber dann müsste ich mir selbst Schreibsperre erteilen. *flöt*

Danke fürs Lesen! ^^


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

Kann man dir für den Rest ne PM schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Ich sehe schon - würde ich statt Fantasy-Geschichten Pornos mit Tiermenschen schreiben, hätte ich bereits einen Verleger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir "Gevatter Tod" für mich das einzig wahre Terry Pratchet Buch ... Ja ..es war mein erstes *seufz*...
> Mit "reinlesen" meinte ich, das Du jemanden zuvor deinen Text hast lesen lassen.



kleines OT:
neee "Trucker, Wühler, Flügel - die Nomen Triologie" ist das beste von Pratchet...mit Abstand!

@Berserkerkitten
immer dran denken....Minderjährigen Forum .)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> kleines OT:
> neee "Trucker, Wühler, Flügel - die Nomen Triologie" ist das beste von Pratchet...mit Abstand!
> 
> @Berserkerkitten
> immer dran denken....Minderjährigen Forum .)



Wenn ich könnte, wie ich wollte, würde ich. Kann aber nicht. Darum halte ich den Thread geschmackvoll und harmlos genug für Minderwertige. Die arme Naala ist sosehr Echse und so wenig Frau, an der sieht man nackt überhaupt nix.


----------



## mastergamer (5. August 2010)

Das Kapitel hat's voll in sich ... Ohne Scheiss. oO
Mach weiter' so! Ich gehöre bereits' zu deinen größten Fans. *Poster von Kitty aufhäng*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich überrascht bin und mir auch etwas unsicher mit dem Kapitel war. Mich überrascht, dass niemand Anstoß daran nimmt, dass die beiden Katzen derart übereinander herfallen. Und das direkt, nachdem Kira einfach in den See gepieselt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2010)

Die Buffed-Community ist viel zu versaut um sowas noch anstößig zu finden. Wir wollen nur noch mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shas-la (5. August 2010)

Solangs kein Inzucht unter Drachen gibt ist alles OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach weiter so, ist echt klasse!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

shas-la schrieb:


> Solangs kein Inzucht unter Drachen gibt ist alles OK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für sowas gibt's SecondLife und FurAffinity. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Ermutigung, ich sitze bereits an Kapitel sechs. ^^


----------



## skyline930 (5. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Lass mal stecken!" bekäme eine völlig neue Bedeutung.



Aber hallo! Genial wie immer, weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schau mal, etwas minimal versautes geschrieben, und schon hat sich deine Leserschaft (oder zumindest ihre Kommentare im Forum) mindestens verdoppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (5. August 2010)

Leseben Szenen wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Mehr davon mehr davon!

Doofes Ende. Wenn es am schönsten wird, soll man bektanntlich aufhören.^^


Tolle Story weiter so!^^




P.S. Gut, das ich auf der Arbeit auch bissel Luft habe zum lesen!


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

Ich muss sagen, auf Buffed gibtes manche gute GEschichten, aber deine hat mir bisher am besten gefallen. 
Nicht nur, dass du ohne große Schwierigkeiten und ohne die Spannung zu zerstören Brüller von Witzen einbaust, du hat auch einen in meinen Augen wunderbaren Schreibstil, zwar modern, aber trotzdem passend für eine Fantsygeschichte, und dabei fetzig genug, dass man am TExt förmlich kleben bleibt. Auch die Idee mit der Kultur der Katzenmenschen und der Fellfarben-Geschichte gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, du hast das Schreiben echt drauf. Du solltest Autor weden. Hut ab.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Alter Schwede, danke für das Lob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vegetiere derzeit mit Fieber vor mich hin, aber sobald das überwunden ist, kommt Kapitel 6. Und glaub' mir - ich *wäre* auch gern Autor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe angefangen, mein erstes Buch zu schreiben, als ich ca. 16 war. Mit 10 hatte ich bereits erste Gedichte und Geschichten geschrieben. Ein gaaaanz klein wenig hoffe ich jetzt darauf, mit dieser Story auf rund 25 Kapitel zu kommen, einen ganzen Roman daraus zu machen und gaaaaanz vielleicht einen Verleger zu finden. In meiner Grenzenlosen Dreistigkeit behaupte ich einfach mal, dass sich das besser liest, als so mancher 08/15 Fantasy-Schund, den man heute so in den Regalen findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (9. August 2010)

Argh. Wie ich nach 2 Jahren das RPG Forum entdecke. Schande über mich .. habe jetzt leider keine Zeit das zu lesen, da es ja auch recht viel ist.. aber spätestens morgen werd ich mir das mal reinziehen. Katzen klingen ja schonmal sehr gut! ^- ^


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2010)

ok, fertiggelesen und bin total beeindruckt!

Es hat Spannung, viel Witz und Fantasie. Der Schreibstil ist auch toll. Freue mich mehr zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. August 2010)

Hach, Ihr seid so cool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (11. August 2010)

Wir wollen uns nur einschleimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie siehts denn mit dem neuen Kapitel aus?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. August 2010)

Kapitel 6 wird ein wenig warten müssen - ich habe noch vier Spieletests vor mir und die Artikel schreiben sich leider auch nicht von selbst. Das geht leider vor, ich muss auch von irgendwas leben. ^^


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Von Geflügelsoßen! xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. August 2010)

Habe eben per PN mein erstes Fan-Art erhalten. Der Künstler möchte gern unerkannt bleiben, aber posten darf ich das Werk trotzdem. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2010)

Lass mich raten ...Soladra - bevor der Hund die Zeichnung gefressen hat?^^

Aber hübsch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Ich? Ich bin am malen


----------



## Seph018 (13. August 2010)

Hab dich zwar angelogen und es erst jetzt gelesen, aber war wirklich schön. Ich fand den Anfang ja soo geil, als Ryzel oder wie er hieß vorgestellt wird als weiser Magier, der jeder Gefahr gewachsen ist.. und dann, bam, Genickbruch. xD Und wie er dann den weiten Weg langgezogen wird, immer zerschundener, einfach genial die Vorstellung. Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz auf Katzenwesen stehe, oder Echsinnen, macht es die ganze Geschichte wohl doch spannender als wären es nur typische Elfen oder Orks. Wirklich gefallen hat mir auch wie die Sterblichkeit so öhm permanent anwesend ist .. Ist ja oft so, dass die Helden als fast unsterblich dargestellt werden. Und Naala ist einfach mal herzallerliebst. Großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. August 2010)

Awww... *_*

Ich liebe dir!

Oder so. :S

*schnell über Schulter gugg ob der Mann beschäftigt ist* ^-^

Obwohl ich kein Katzenfan bin, gefällt mir die Geschichte wirklich sehr. o_o

Mehr, mehr, meeeeehr!

Und es kann gut sein, dass demnächst ebenfalls ein Bildchen in deinem Postfach landet... Irgendwie krieg ich kreative Gedanken... ^.^

*Doof, dass die Zeit fehlt *gnah**


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. August 2010)

Aww! Ich dir auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss leider ganz doll viel für die nächste Magazinausgabe schreiben, aber sobald ich einen freien Moment habe, haue ich Kapitel 6 raus. Versprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. August 2010)

*treudoof guggs*

Brav brav. *pat pat* ^_^

Ich hab vorhin auch schon mit einem Bildchen angefangen. *nick nick*
Wenn ich die Woche Zeit find, wirds vielleicht sogar mal irgendwann fertig... o_o' 
Irgendwie krieg ich es nur auf die Kette für die Geschichten anderer Leute etwas zu malen... Und nicht für meine. *grummel*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. August 2010)

Cool, ich freu' mich immer über Bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was schreibst'n Schönes?

EDIT: Ah, hab's gefunden.


----------



## Numbe (15. August 2010)

Ja ehm... o_O'
War mein erster Versuch mal nichts mit bösen Dämonen und Geistern und Blut zuschreiben... ^-^
Nur neige ich dazu sowas schnell liegen zu lassen, oder es wird irgendwann unverständlich. ._.
*Ungeduldig ist*
Ich glaube mittlerweile liegen hier schon an die 10 Geschichten rum, alle angefangen, zwischen drin weiter geschrieben, liegen gelassen...
Dazu nen Haufen Gedichte und Kurzgeschichten, Gespräche die mir mitten auf der Straße eingfallen sind und Skizzen in Unmengen.

Jaja... Ich würd am liebsten sofort einen Film von meinen Gedanken drehen, aber das wird teuer. *doof schau* ^^'


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. August 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich. Die besten Szenen und Dialoge für meine Geschichte fallen mir blöderweise in der Badewanne ein oder wenn ich sonstwie unpässlich bin und dann bleiben im Idealfall nur Notizen, bis ich mal zum Schreiben komme. Ich halte mich aber davon ab, zig Geschichten gleichzeitig anzufangen und dann liegen zu lassen, indem ich einfach immer wenigstens 2 Erzählstränge nutze und diese parallel fortsetze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. August 2010)

Naja, parallel schreibe ich auch nicht. Früher sind mir die meisten Geschichten in ehm... Mathe eingefallen. Als Selbstschutz vor der Gehirnschmelze.
Mittlerweile ... Meist auf der Straße, wenn ich irgendwelche Leute sehe die mir bekannt vorkommen, oder wenn ich im Halbschlaf aus dem Fenster starre. *Am besten im Zug* ^-^
Oh... Im Schlaf krieg ich das auch ganz gut hin.

Dann schreibe ich Szenen auf, alle in einer zeitlichen Abfolge... Die restliche Story schwirrt mir dann wie ein Film im Kopf rum... Aber alles auzuschreiben... puuuh... Wird bei mir nichts. Irgendwann vergehn mir die Nerven. *grinsel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. August 2010)

Vermutlich sind wir beide sehr leicht abgel.... ooooo draußen ist eine Eule!


----------



## Numbe (15. August 2010)

Mh, was meinst du? Ich verstehe nicht...Hey! Hat er Eule gesagt? Wo? WO?! *Ans Fenster spring und Nase plattdrück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. August 2010)

Anbei noch ein weiteres Stück Fan-Art, das mir ein User zugeschickt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asysone (19. August 2010)

schöne Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 *neugierigaufkapitelwarte* *gg


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2010)

Ich gebe auch einmal meinen Senf dazu. Auch wenn er nicht so gut riecht wie der der anderen.

1. Ich mag ausgeschmückte Kämpfe. Bisher habe ich bei dir noch nicht so viel in der Richtung gefunden.
(Sagt der Kerl der nie einen Kampf beschreibt und ihn immer skippt)
2. Deine Charaktere verhalten sich ein wenig selstam. Ehre, ja? Dann aber mit den Leichenteilen eines
Weggefährten spielen? Fand ich seltsam.
3. Die wahl verschiedener und selten genutzter Rassenarten ist ein plus, nicht wieder Elfen.
4. Du versuchst, deine Charaktere verschieden sein zu lassen. Das ist manchmal schwerer, als man denkt.
Das kannst du auf jeden Fall besser als ich! 
5. The Internet is for Porn! Ja, auch ich kenne das Lied... zumindest ist das potential da, eine Erwachsenen-
geschichte daraus zu machen.
6. Du bist definitiv besser als so mancher Autor, der seine Bücher sogar ins Regal gebracht hat. Habe 
definitiv schon schlimmeres gelesen. Wenn ich da an so manches Buch denke... wird mir schlecht...
7. Beschreibungen. Da kann wirklich mehr kommen. Es muss nicht 20 Seiten lang das kleine Schlafzimmer
beschrieben werden (Das gibt es, und das ist unglaublich!!!), aber etwas mehr darf es sein. Das gibt
Farbe in das Bild. Da empfehle ich einen Kollegen hier auf Buffed.de: Al Fifino und seine Geschichten, wie
"Verlorene Wege", gleich unter deinem Thread.

Alles in allem, ein großes Lob! Ich bin nicht gut im bewerten, aber es hat mir gefallen! Wenn du dir mehr
Zeit lässt, kann das sicher sehr gut werden.

-Richard


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. August 2010)

Was mit Ryzel geschieht, ist ein wenig morbide, ja. Wurde auch schon von anderen Lesern kritisiert - da muss nochmal nachbearbeitet werden.
Die Liebesszene mit Kira und Melody könnte ich auf 32 Kapitel aufblasen, aber das ist hier nicht die passende Plattform und meine Geschichten für Erwachsene veröffentliche ich anderswo und unter anderem Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Beschreibungen - sorry, ist nicht mein Stil. Habe neulich mal wieder die "Herr der Ringe" Bücher in die Hand genommen und da wird dann über drei Absätze ein verdammter grüner Hügel beschrieben. Sowas finde ich furchtbar und das schadet zumindest meines Erachtens dem Tempo. Natürlich könnte ich seitenweise Felder, Wiesen, Wälder und anderen Kleinkram beschreiben, aber derlei Details sind für die Handlung völlig belanglos und darum überlasse ich sie der Fantasie des Lesers. Das sieht man übrigens auch an den Beschreibungen meiner Charaktere - diese werden zwar grob umschrieben, aber vieles überlasse ich Eurer Vorstellungskraft. Ich habe PNs erhalten, in denen mich Leute fragten, ob Kira nun schwarze oder weiße Krallen hat, ob die Shaba menschliche oder Katzenfüße haben und so fort. Das ist vollkommen egal und liegt in der Fantasie jedes Einzelnen.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich in dieser Hinsicht ein wenig Pirincci-geschädigt bin. In den Felidae-Romanen weiß man in den ersten zwei Bänden nur, dass es sich bei der Hauptfigur um einen Kater handelt. Dessen Fellfarbe wird nur irgendwann beiläufig in Band 3 erwähnt. Und ich sehe das ähnlich, auch wenn das vielleicht ein wenig stört - ist die Taverne groß oder klein, ist sie gut besucht oder eher leer, spielt im Hintergrund irgendwo Musik und wer hängt dort gerade so alles rum? Spielt keine Rolle, interessiert mich auch überhaupt nicht und mein Hirn füllt diese Lücken beim Lesen ganz von allein aus, während ich mich auf das eigentliche Geschehen konzentriere. 

Ähnlich verhält es sich bei mir mit den Kämpfen. In der Geschichte wird noch soooo viel gekämpft! Gerade jetzt befindet sich die Gruppe auf den Weg in ein Kobold-Lager, in dem ordentlich gemetzelt wird, nebenher erschafft jemand ein ganzes Heer von Untoten, das auch nicht gerade super freundlich und friedlich drauf ist, Kapitel 1 enthält 2 Kämpfe, der Kampf in der Festung ist ein Cliffhanger, der sich sogar über 2 Kapitel erstreckt und nebenher kämpft Kira noch ein wenig mit sich selbst... wenn ich diese Kämpfe alle bis ins letzte Detail ausschmücke, habe ich nach drei Kapiteln einen Wälzer, der dicker ist als das alte Testament.

Ich will viele Szenenwechsel, immer wenigstens zwei Erzählstränge, das Tempo soll rasant bleiben und nicht ewig und drei Tage an einer Szene festhängen. Mir ist klar, dass sich bei sowas jeder die Haare rauft, der scharf auf einen klassischen Fantasyroman ist, aber ich lege größeren Wert auf (hoffentlich) glaubhafte, liebenswerte Charaktere und "wann geht's denn endlich weiter, ich will wissen, wie es ausgeht" als darauf, ein riesiges, nie dagewesenes Fantasy-Universum zu erschaffen. Mal ehrlich - Orks, Elfen, Katzen, High Fantasy mit Schwertern und Zauberei, das haben wir jetzt alles 38 Trillionen Mal gesehen und durch intensive Beschreibungen wird es auch nicht neuer und interessanter. Viele sehen das anders, aber ich kann nicht von allen geliebt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht und die Geschichte kommentiert hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist es wesentlich lieber, wenn jemand Schwächen, Fehler und Mängel erläutert, als pauschal alles super zu finden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. August 2010)

*In den grauen Zellen stöber*

Mir hat Al Fifino sehr geholfen. Was hat er nochmal zu geringfügigen Beschreibungen gesagt? Ach ja:
Faulheit des Autors. Das darf natürlich jeder für sich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe selbst gesagt, ich brauche keine Seitenlangen erklärungen. Aber ein bisschen mehr darf es sein 
als nur zwei Zeilen.

"ist die Taverne groß oder klein, ist sie gut besucht oder eher leer, spielt im Hintergrund irgendwo Musik und wer hängt 
dort gerade so alles rum? Spielt keine Rolle, interessiert mich auch überhaupt nicht und mein Hirn füllt diese Lücken beim 
Lesen ganz von allein aus, während ich mich auf das eigentliche Geschehen konzentriere."

So, in meinen Augen sogar sehr wichtig. Denn es zeigt, worum es geht. Zieht man gerade in eine finstere Spelunke 
unten am Hafen ein, oder in das geachtete Wirtshaus, in dem hauptsächlich die Angestellten des Königshauses eingehen?
Ich glaube das gibt der Geschichte erst die Materie, die es zu einem Buch machen, und von einer einfachen Erzählung
abheben. 

Schlichter Jubel "Das ist toll!" ist meist wertlos, da der Autor dann nciht weiß, was toll ist und wo die Mängel sind.
Ich versuche das immer in meiner Meinung zu erläutern, ob es mir besonders gut gelingt, ist etwas ganz anderes.

Mach weiter so, denn nur wer wandert kennt die Straßen, nicht?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. August 2010)

Gerade die Beschaffenheit des Wirtshauses ist meiner Meinung nach schon deswegen so unwichtig, weil es einfach nur der Ort ist, an dem Kira aufwacht und sich später wieder mit ihren Gefährten vereint. Der Ort an sich ist vollkommen egal, das hätte auch Opa Hermanns Kuhstall sein können. Aber wie schon gesagt - da hat halt jeder seine eigene Ansicht und seinen eigenen Stil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, im Laufe nächster Woche endlich Kapitel 6 einstellen zu können.


----------



## shas-la (29. August 2010)

Und ich erst^^


----------



## Al Fifino (30. August 2010)

Da mein Name jetzt immerhin schon zwei Mal hier aufgetaucht ist, will ich mal kurz zur Diskussion über zu wenig / zu viel Beschreibung beitragen.

Es gibt insgesamt zwei "Extreme" und vieles dazwischen. Einmal die Leute, die nur sehr kurze, sehr stichpunktartige Beschreibungen einfügen und davon ausgehen, dass der Rest von selbst kommt. Man gibt eine ungefähre Richtung mit vielen Lücken vor, die der Leser mit seiner Fantasie zu füllen hat. Das hat einerseits den Vorteil, dass man sich als Leser die gesamte Geschichte selbst "erdenken" kann und man natürlich den Eindruck erhält, man wäre selbst der Herr der Geschichte. Für den Autoren erleichtert es das Schreiben ungemein, weil man sich mehr auf den Inhalt konzentrieren kann und sich nicht um das "Aussehen" kümmern muss, da es im Kopf des Lesers entsteht. Andererseits ist natürlich die Frage, ob die Leser überhaupt das Gleiche sehen wie der Autor, was unvermeidlich zu Problemen führen kann.

Das zweite "Extrem" ist die Herr-der-Ringe-Beschreibung, die, gelinde gesagt, einfach ausartet. Auch für mich ist das Ganze ein wenig zu ausführlich, um noch mit Genuss gelesen werden zu können. Andererseits muss man natürlich zugeben, dass absolut alles berücksichtigt wird und somit ein Bild von einer Welt entsteht, wie sie der Autor selbst gesehen hat. Das nimmt dem Leser vielleicht die Möglichkeit, noch ein wenig mit seiner eigenen Fantasie einzuspielen, andererseits erinnert man sich meiner Meinung nach an eine Welt, die man so detailliert vor dem inneren Auge vorgeführt bekommt, wesentlich besser.

Ich selbst versuche ein Mittelding zu finden: dem Leser die Möglichkeit belassen, eigene Gedanken und Bilder einzufügen, aber dennoch sie in die Richtung zu lenken, in der ich sie mir vorstelle, gerade was das Aussehen der Umgebung angeht (also z.B. die Taverne). Die Charaktere werden meistens eher schlicht beschrieben, wogegen eben die Welt selbst einen für mich entscheidenden Faktor spielt und deshalb auch sowohl gut ausgedacht als auch gut rübergebracht werden muss.

Um ehrlich zu sein: Für mich sind in der Geschichte auch zu wenige Beschreibungen bzw. welche, die nicht ausführlich genug sind, vertreten. Aber das ist natürlich auch eine Frage des Lesegeschmacks und der Fantasie des Lesers. Ein wenig mehr ausführen könnte man die Beschreibungen dennoch, ohne dadurch den Stil zu vermiesen, zu verschlechtern oder gar zu verwaschen.

Greets


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

Die Beschreibungen finde ich so eigentlich ganz gut, mir gefällt es so besser, als wenn du über mehrere Zeilen beschreiben würdest, welcher Gauner in der Ecke des Gasthauses sitzt wie die Schankmaid aussieht oder was der Koch grade macht. Sofern diese Personen oder Orte im Lauf der Geschichte nämlich nicht mehr vorkommen, werden sie sowieso vergessen und stören meiner Meinung nach den Fluss der Erzählung. 
Ich hoffe doch mal, dass du bald wieder weniger zu tun hast, damit die Geschichte weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Das hoffe ich auch. Habe gerade einen Artikel über sechs Seiten fertig gestellt und bin völlig platt. Da noch die nötige Motivation aufzubringen, um in meiner Freizeit zu schreiben, ist nicht ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde mich aber an das nächste Kapitel machen, sobald ich die passende Gelegenheit finde.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. September 2010)

Und, hast du in den letzten fast zwei Wochen schon die Passende Gelegenheit gefunden?^^ *auf Kapitel 6 hoff*


----------



## skyline930 (14. September 2010)

(*auf Kapitel 6 hoff*) [sup]2[/sup] :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Ich muss übers Wochenende 3 Artikel schreiben, darum die Verzögerung. Sorry!
Eine Leserin hat mir übrigens ein richtig cooles Bild von Kira geschickt. Ich kann es nur leider nicht posten, weil sie nackt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (16. September 2010)

Du siehst selbst welche Menschen deine Geschichte lesen, vielleicht solltest du wirklich auf Tiermenschen-Pornos umsteigen *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Schon geschehen, aber nicht hier im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (16. September 2010)

Öhm..Okay...cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versuche mich mal durch die englische Version zu quälen, die Übersetzung scheint ja noch auf sich warten zu lassen. Hoffentlich reichen meine Englischkenntnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Wird dir nix bringen, die englische Fassung besteht derzeit nur aus 4 Kapiteln. Dafür ist sie aber wesentlich besser geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (16. September 2010)

Dann lohnt es sich ja hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hattest du am Anfang nicht geschrieben, dass du deine Geschichte zu erst englisch geschrieben hast? Das verwirrt mich jetzt^^
Edit: Lässt sich auch in der englischen Version gut lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich muss übers Wochenende 3 Artikel schreiben, darum die Verzögerung. Sorry!
> Eine Leserin hat mir übrigens ein richtig cooles Bild von Kira geschickt. Ich kann es nur leider nicht posten, weil sie nackt ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol, PM plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schon geschehen, aber nicht hier im Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu viel Info, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Lol, PM plx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wird wohl bald eine jugendfreie Version der Zeichnung fürs Forum folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der andere Kommentar war ein Scherz - aber schön zu wissen, dass Ihr mir sowas zutraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (17. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es wird wohl bald eine jugendfreie Version der Zeichnung fürs Forum folgen.
> Und der andere Kommentar war ein Scherz - aber schön zu wissen, dass Ihr mir sowas zutraut.



Ach, die will keiner 
Unser Forum-Rambokater sollte mal an seinem Ironiedetektor schrauben 

&#8364;: Kapitel 6 haben will


----------



## Maethor1 (14. Februar 2011)

schön geschrieben


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Kitten ich habe mir gerade deine Geschichte in Ruhe und gänzlich und mit Genuss durch gelesen.
Ich muss sagen deine Beschreibungen sind genau richtig (mMn), sie lassen viel Spielraum für die eigene Fantasie, da ich sowieso ein Beim-Lesen-Kopfkino-Bilden Mensch bin, gefällt mir das sehr gut. Die plötzliche Liaison mit Melody ist überraschend und zu gleich spannend. Was entwickelt sich dadurch? Reibereien in der Gruppe? Eifersucht vielleicht?
Ich weiß es nicht und bin sehr sehr gespannt auf dein nächstes Kapitel. 
Und wie würde es jetzt in einer Daily Soap heißen?
Wird Cronk endlich seine neue Lieblingsaxt benutzen dürfen? Wird Naala mit Onkel Günther glücklich werden vor allem wie geht es Uschi? Wird sie endlich mit Dimitri dem Magiergnom .. ahh ne halt das war ja Allimania ..  

Im Ernst die Story ist Klasse und mach ruhig weiter so. Und wenn des als Buch raus kommt will ich ne Widmung drin haben


----------

